# 2.1 Speaker System > Altec Lansing VS2621



## AryaInk (Nov 15, 2012)

I already have Altec Lansing VS2621 and am looking for something in the same price range, few 100Rs up n down.
So do I have better options then the Altec one in the same price category ?


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 15, 2012)

No what you got is simply the best in that price range. I absolutely love my VS2621.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 15, 2012)

I was also in about Altec Lansing VS2621 and F&D A520 but now I purchased A520. Altec Lansing is much sweeter where as A520 is very heavy on Bass. I got Fenda A520 for Rs 1.7k. I got it 6 days ago.


----------



## AryaInk (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm..... Not a fan of Indian and Chinese brands.
What if I increase the budget to 3.5k or maybe 4k ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 16, 2012)

dono, i see quality and listening experience, not in which country the brand belongs too. Moreover now a days almost everything is manufactured in china.

In that budget, you can get creative. Extend to 5k and het 5.1 logitech or 2.1 Altec lansing but there is a high chance they will either be Made in China, else Made in India


----------



## AryaInk (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: 2.1 Speaker System &gt; Altec Lansing VS2621*

Its all about who is looking over the QC, irrespective of origin of manufacturing.



bubusam13 said:


> I was also in about Altec Lansing VS2621 and F&D A520 but now I purchased A520. Altec Lansing is much sweeter where as A520 is very heavy on Bass. I got Fenda A520 for Rs 1.7k. I got it 6 days ago.
> 
> dono, i see quality and listening experience, not in which country the brand belongs too. Moreover now a days almost everything is manufactured in china.
> 
> In that budget, you can get creative. Extend to 5k and het 5.1 logitech or 2.1 Altec lansing but there is a high chance they will either be Made in China, else Made in India



What are you trying to play up man ? LOLLLLLL

This is what I found you saying in an older thread some where in the forum....

*Hi I too want one. Saturday I bought my friend a F&D 520 after reading all positive reviews on Flopkart and other websites.

I donot like the sound at all. I played Give-It-A-Go-feat.-Veronica-Timbaland and the bass was very distorted at high volume for this song (same mp3 file). I played from Laptop and SE Live with walkman, Bass is distorted. But when I play in my Sony Hi-Fi I get clear sound.

So suggest me a good 2.3 with tight bass. *


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yup, you are right. Even now also I dont like its sound. I personally went to a local store to chech logitech and creative. I even took 2 friends (4 extra ears) with me. Compared to logitech and creative in this range, F&D A520 is better and Altec Lansing VS2621 is best. *In the range (2.2K max)*
But I got F&D in Rs 1.7k and VS2621 is discontinued now. so took it F&D.

Hope everything is clear to you now. I checked other brands myself and so recommended F&D A520 to you. (Even though I don't like its sound)


----------

